# Revengening is looking for more players (D&D)



## Peach's (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello, I am and a few other posters are playing D&D, specifically going through the Mines of Phandelver module. We are playing Wednesday nights after 5:30 est. If you are free then, let us know and we can easily work you in.


----------

